# DIY pouch



## Artamon-off (Jun 2, 2014)

DIY pouch


----------



## Artamon-off (Jun 2, 2014)

Я из России, не знаю вашего языка, извините, Всем добра :wave:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

:question: too lazy for translator right now


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Mac Giver style I like it


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Спасибо, хорошая идея, добро пожаловать на форум


----------

